
Show HN: Craft.js – A React framework to build any page editor - prevwong
https://github.com/prevwong/craft.js
======
jplayer01
Btw, you seem to have misspelled the link to the landing demo at
[https://github.com/prevwong/craft.js/blob/master/packages/ex...](https://github.com/prevwong/craft.js/blob/master/packages/examples/landing/README.md)

~~~
prevwong
Fixed it, thank you for that!

------
bjconlan
I love this idea for CMS related content and layout. I question the
overloading of the 'Canvas' tag but love that you've spent time grooming the
projects structure and documentation. The best possible starting blocks to
push off from for onboarding trust and quality from developers looking to
including such a library.

Nice work mate.

~~~
prevwong
Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it!

I would like to note that the `Canvas` React component should not be an issue
to the HTML `canvas` element. However, I can definitely understand that it
might look confusing to some. At the moment, it is still the most descriptive
name that I can think of for what it does. Nevertheless, I'll keep this in
mind and I'm open for suggestions for better naming alternatives.

------
oliverx0
Very cool! Thanks for sharing. Will try out

------
verdverm
Nice! Super excited to try this out.

